# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  favorite frog!!

## limnologist

Quick! everyone say what your favorite Native North American frog is!!!!! 

I think mine is the grey tree frog or the southern leopard.

Pictures are very welcome everyone!

----------


## Ted

My is and I think always will be the pine barrens tree frog..hyla andersonii...

----------


## limnologist

A beautiful frog!  :Smile:

----------


## limnologist

> Quick! everyone say what your favorite Native North American frog is!!!!! 
> 
> I think mine is the grey tree frog or the southern leopard.
> 
> Pictures are very welcome everyone!

----------


## limnologist

> Quick! everyone say what your favorite Native North American frog is!!!!! 
> 
> I think mine is the grey tree frog or the southern leopard.
> 
> Pictures are very welcome everyone!

----------


## Eli

Northern Green Frogs!

----------


## Amy

Eastern Grey Tree Frog is definitely my favorite.  



American toads come in a close second though.  Packed with personality.  When I had the toadlets, they reminded me of little puppies!  We also have tons in our yard every summer, some good size ones.

----------


## LizardLife14

American/Fowlers toads cuz they're so flipping cute and grey tree frogs of both species cause they are soooo cool  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Swancici

I love Amazon milk frogs


Sent from unknown places

----------


## limnologist

Amozon milk frog ( got the picture from google haha)

----------


## limnologist

> American/Fowlers toads cuz they're so flipping cute and grey tree frogs of both species cause they are soooo cool

----------


## MsBlueRose

For sure the Grey Tree Frog! They are just so full of personality and mine have proven to be affectionate as well! They love to sit on my shoulder while I watch TV. They will cuddle up under my chin or sit happily on my arm for hours! They always let me know when they want attention. They will watch me walk by the tank very attentively and if I still don't get them out, they will hop to the glass and sit there waiting for me to open it so they can jump to my shoulder, lol. Dose anyone else have a frog with a huge personality? I never knew they could be like that! These are my babies, you can see they are already trying to get to me and I had just opened the doors, lol. It is always the two boys, Kermit and Buddy, that want the most attention. Lilly can take it or leave it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## limnologist

so far grey tree frogs are pretty popular :P

----------


## Jay

Has to be the Grey Tree Frog the are intelligent, have great personalities and are so cute what more could you want!  :Frog Smile: 



(Sorry it is on is side still haven't worked out how to stop that happening  :Frown: )

----------


## limnologist

this is true! lol

----------


## lindsayshocking

New Mexico Spadefoots (Spea multiplicata). These little weirdos have me wrapped around their fingers. I live for them, and their quirky personalities.

----------


## MsBlueRose

How cute! I think that may be the toad I had as a pet when I was a kid in New Mexico. He looks really familiar and adorable too, lol! : )  :Frog Smile:

----------


## lindsayshocking

> How cute! I think that may be the toad I had as a pet when I was a kid in New Mexico. He looks really familiar and adorable too, lol! : )


NM Spadefoots are the best. I bet he was what you had...they're so common out there that they're the state amphibian! You should adopt more  :Wink:  But I am just convinced they should be the next big thing on the pet market. heh

----------


## limnologist

Ive never had one. are they really that awesome?

----------


## Bruer Sharp

American toad

----------


## MsBlueRose

> NM Spadefoots are the best. I bet he was what you had...they're so common out there that they're the state amphibian! You should adopt more  But I am just convinced they should be the next big thing on the pet market. heh



Really? I dod not know that they were the state amphibian? I don't remember much from when I lived there, we moved to Missouri when I was 7 and I have been here ever since. All I remember is that the roadrunner is the state bird, lol. I loved my little toad, he was so cute and funny! He was my first love in the amphibian world and I have had so much fun learning about each species I have owned since then. Thanks for the info, I learn something new every day, lol.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Boomsloth

My favorite now is the eastern narrow mouthed toad. Little guys are everywhere but yet only those willing to look have seen them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amphib

I would have to say that the american toad is my favorite species of frog. This is because they were not only my first terrestrial frog but also I found that they were packed with fun and personality. I do miss floag very much so and wish that i had the room and money to acquire a new toad.

I was only like 6 or 7 when i had Floag so I had to take this pic off of google. R.I.P Floag

----------


## Caspian

_American Bullfrogs! _ (Rana Catesbeiana)

----------

